# Robert Sorby Patriot Chuck: Any owners?



## FWBGBS (Jun 29, 2018)

While degreasing my new chuck I noticed neither the slides nor the jaw segments are numbered.
Order is not a concern when attaching the jaws?

Also, will this cause issues when swapping in my NOVA jaws?
Of course, I'll keep the segments in sequence, but on which slide do I start with numero uno?

Yeah, I'm a bit confused.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## FWBGBS (Jun 29, 2018)

Lou, are you asking for pics of the unmarked jaws and chuck?


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 29, 2018)

Yes...pictures help us visual people see what you are talking about and aids in misconfusion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FWBGBS (Jun 29, 2018)

NOVA on the left:

Notice the NOVA jaw segment is stamped "2". The Sorby has nothing.
Also, the NOVA slide is stamped "1". Again, no stampings on the Sorby.

Are the Sorby's manufactured with such precision (laughing) that no sequential jaw order is necessary?
Since the two chuck's jaws are reportedly interchangeable how do I set the marked NOVA jaws into the unmarked Sorby slides?


https://i.Rule #2/lsH9VSl.jpg

https://i.Rule #2/k43MPF2.jpg

https://i.Rule #2/U7GH3Sc.jpg


----------



## Mike Mills (Jun 30, 2018)

The Sorbys are suppose to fit with no problem.
You can mount and check with a dial gauge.
The scroll system may be different with the Sorby? IIRC you install one jaw slide at at time with the Nova and scroll in to install the next slide. Maybe on the Sorby all the jaw slides just drop into place (or the scroll plate drops into place). I could not find a manual showing the Sorby disassembled. It may be that the back of the Sorby jaw slides are marked and once installed it doesn't matter which jaws goes where.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FWBGBS (Jun 30, 2018)

Mike, with your suggestion I guess I'll be unleashing the Mitutoyos once the jaws are set.
The origin of this post was to avoid your kind of advice (ha-ha).

I was truly anticipating a positive warm fuzzy reply claiming,
"Sure, the jaws are interchangeable and fit together like beer and pizza. Measuring and order... That's for dorks."


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 30, 2018)

Are you wanting to put nova jaws nova sorby body


----------



## FWBGBS (Jun 30, 2018)

YES!
My research found Sorby jaws will fit the Super NOVA.
I was hoping the reverse is also true.

After watching a little SEC golf, completing my daily Honey Do's, mowing my neighbors field and rescuing Timmy from the well I fiddled a bit with the chucks.
The NOVA jaws do in fact smoothly fit the Sorby. At least the three randoms sets I tried; affixed in sequential order.
I'll find out tomorrow just how accurately when I enter my calipers into the equation.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 1, 2018)

I would think that fitting the jaws in sequential order isn't that critical. On the other hand, the slides won't work unless they are.

The chuck parts all have a tolerance that is pretty tight. We couldn't measure it unless we have highly accurate inspection tools.

Brad, I know that your question was about no numbers on one brand and interfitting? (new word?) the jaws onto another brand that does have an order of installation. Since I only have Nova chucks, and 3 extra sets of Nova 50mm jaws, I will experiment by mounting them out of sequence onto one of my chucks to see if there is any drastic change in the fit. I'll report later with video...... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 2, 2018)

No need for a video. Attaching the jaws out of sequence has no effect on alignment of the jaws. I put my #4 jaw onto the #1 slide, #3 onto #4, #2 onto the #3, and #1 onto the #2 slide. close the jaws to look for any misalignment, and was disappointed. None whatsoever.

There is no video as I'm old, and my fingers don't work like they used to. I kept dropping screws into the chips under my lathe and with too many "Merde's", I would have had to bleep out all the audio......... I didn't want to offend anyone's sensitive ears.. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## FWBGBS (Jul 2, 2018)

Thank you for the research Jerry.
You saved me time and aggravation.

* Some woodworkers will say their most used tool is the speed square.
Unfortunately, mine is a 25lb. pull magnet on a length rope (or my backscratcher).


----------



## Mike Mills (Jul 2, 2018)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Attaching the jaws out of sequence has no effect on alignment of the jaws. I put my #4 jaw onto the #1 slide, #3 onto #4, #2 onto the #3, and #1 onto the #2 slide. close the jaws to look for any misalignment, and was disappointed. None whatsoever.



Well that is interesting. I went back an checked the Teknatool site and I have made a wrong assumption for years. It does state to mount the jaws in a clockwise sequence but does not state they have to match the jaw slide number (which I assumed).
Your mounting is still in clockwise sequence per their instructions. 

From the Teknatool manual.
_You will notice that each jaw segment is numbered 1-4 on the bottom or top face. Jaws should be mounted clockwise in the same sequence. This ensures the jaws are re-assembled the same way they were cut during manufacture. This will ensure optimum accuracy._

If there is zero error in cutting the jaws then it should not matter. _ 

_


----------

